# Greenhouse



## Hakone (Apr 27, 2008)

My greenhouse




I prepare today 200 litres ground for cypripedium:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2008)

That's a lot of ground!


----------



## Faan (Apr 28, 2008)

Are the Cyprepidiums easy or difficult to grow? I have not seen any plants here. Could it perhaps be that require lots of cold weather?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2008)

I believe most Cyps need a cool dormant [vernalizing] period.
Hakone - What are you preparing for?!?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello Eric,
I have 300 Seeling to potten


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 28, 2008)

Good job! A lot of work!

:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2008)

Hakone said:


> Hello Eric,
> I have 300 Seeling to potten



300!  Enjoy.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2008)

NYEric said:


> 300!  Enjoy.


Yes, Sir 

Cyp. reginae forma album
Cyp. macranthum forma album
Cyp. formosanum


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2008)

Sounds like you got a good deal. From Frosch?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Eric,
from phytesia


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2008)

Hakone said:


> I have 300 Seeling to potten



Sounds like you are going to need a bigger greenhouse very soon!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2008)

Phytesia? Never heard of 'em. I will look them up. Thanx.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 1, 2008)

Phytesia sells outstanding Cyp seedlings. I have gotten things from them and have always been pleased - with the US currency exchange rate they are a bit more expensive now but still a good deal.

Ron


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2008)

I'm just looking. I only get paid in US dollar$!


----------

